# Best Color Organ



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone! I just hacked my "Madame Leota" spirit ball for this halloween. I have it hooked up to a model train transformer which makes the mouth open. Does anyone know of a cheap but good color organ i can use. Also, I know their is a haunt product called "Motion Mouth" or something like that. I tried "googleing" that but nothing relevant came up. Thanks for al the help and Happy Haunting! (Now that its summer us haunters really have to get working:googly:!)
-Hallowennie


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The motion Mouth was sold by Jim at HauntMater Products http://hauntmasterproducts.com/products.html
Not sure he still has them available or not...?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think Jim stopped making the Motor Mouth product, but he still has his circuit drawing on the site:
http://home.rica.net/jimk/projects/servo/index.htm

I also found the page that describes the use of the Motor Mouth product, but there's no direct link from Haunt Master Products web site.
http://hauntmasterproducts.com/16.html


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

yes thank you two. Jim has some good products! I was wondering if their were any other color organ kits though. Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You only need a single channel unit, so I can't help you with that


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the support. I found this little color organ.
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=C4738 What do you think of this? Thanks everyone!


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

I have their 3-channel kit - works like a charm and I'm very happy with the product. Instructions are very clear.


----------

